# Php = Programmiersprache?



## me1357 (5. Apr 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP [...] [ist] ja keine Programmiersprachen im eigentlichen Sinne...


Entschuldigung, aber die Aussage finde ich reichlich falsch.
PHP mag bei weitem keine sonderlich hübsche Programmiersprache sein, aber es ist eine, nicht anders als andere Programmiersprachen auch.

_Edit by Illuvatar: Diskussion abgetrennt von hier_


----------



## Gast (5. Apr 2007)

Je nachdem wie man maschinennahe/höhere/Skript - Programmiersprachen wertet...


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2007)

me1357 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JPKI hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Betracht auf Java ist PHP sicher keine "richtige" Programmiersprache.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass PHP eine Skriptsprache ist


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Apr 2007)

Java ist auch eine Art Skriptsprache 

Nur weil man in PHP extrem schlampig programmieren kann, ist PHP dennoch eine Programmiersprache.


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Apr 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java ist auch eine Art Skriptsprache


 :shock: Iss nich wahr!?  :shock: 

Da programmiere ich seit Jahren in Java und erfahre
erst heute, das es sich um eine Art Skriptsprache handelt.  :shock: 

Dann bin ich ja auch Scriptsprachen - Programmierer...
Muß ich gleich mal meiner Bewerbungsvorlage hinzufügen.


----------



## y0dA (5. Apr 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java ist auch eine Art Skriptsprache



 :shock: 

lol, der Satz hat es in sich..


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Apr 2007)

Wenn man PHP als Skriptsprache bezeichnet, muss man auch Java als eine "art Skriptsprache" bezeichnen können. Java Programme werden zu ByteCode kompiliert, der dann von der VM interpretiert und on the fly übersetzt wird.

So groß ist der Unterschied zu PHP auch nicht, da mittels der eingebauten Zend Engine dort auch ein Kompiliervorgang on the fly stattfindet.

Klar ist PHP deutlich mehr Skriptsprache als Java und ich würde Java auch nicht ehrlich als Skriptsprache bezeichnen wollen, aber PHP den Status als Programmiersprache abzusprechen ist absurd.
Wenn man anfängt drauf rumzureiten, dass PHP eine Skriptsprache ist, dann sollte man sich vor Augen führen, dass auch Java "Skriptsprachen Elemente hat". Das sollte mein Satz verdeutlichen.

Für mich ist PHP genauso eine Programmiersprache, wie Java. Oder wo sollen die Unterschiede liegen?

PS: Kann man das Thema eigentlich von dem Ursprungsthema abtrennen? Wird etwas offtopic


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Apr 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für mich ist PHP genauso eine Programmiersprache, wie Java. Oder wo sollen die Unterschiede liegen?



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.

Aber Java als eine Art Scriptsprache zu bezeichnen,
ist nun wirklich daneben.

Oder würdest du Pascal auch als eine Art Scriptsprache
ansehen, nur weil das damalige UCSD-Pascal auch in einen
Zwischencode übersetzt wurde.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Natürlich ist PHP eine Programmiersprache, aber im Funktionsumfang deutlich unter Java anzusiedeln. Aber für das Einsatzgebiet von PHP trifft die Bezeichnung Skriptsprache aufjedenfall deutlich besser als für Java.

BTW Bezeichnet Wikipedia PHP auch als Skriptsprache  .


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

Davon abgesehen das Scriptsprachen auch Programmiersprachen sind bitte back to Topic oder ab in die Plauderecke.


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich ist PHP eine Programmiersprache, aber im Funktionsumfang deutlich unter Java anzusiedeln. Aber für das Einsatzgebiet von PHP trifft die Bezeichnung Skriptsprache aufjedenfall deutlich besser als für Java.
> 
> BTW Bezeichnet Wikipedia PHP auch als Skriptsprache  .



Dachte immer PHP ist auch Turing Mächtig? Hat zwar keine besonders tolle Syntax aber man kann alles damit machen.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dachte immer PHP ist auch Turing Mächtig? Hat zwar keine besonders tolle Syntax aber man kann alles damit machen.


Für Turing Mächtigkeit brauchst du:
-Inkrement
-Dekrement
-Zuweisung
-Bedingte Anweisung
-Schleife oder Rekursionsfähigkeit

Wäre schlimm wenn php das nicht könnte  :wink:


----------



## JPKI (6. Apr 2007)

Ich finde es schlimm, wenn man schreibt, was man denkt und dann so eine heiße Debatte über das Thema entbrennt  ;-)  .
Außerdem steht im Thread "Spiele mit Java Programmieren" immer noch keine konkrete Lösung für den armen Sascha1976 :wink: .


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde es schlimm, wenn man schreibt, was man denkt und dann so eine heiße Debatte über das Thema entbrennt  ;-)  .



Ich finde es schlimm, wenn man schreibt ohne vorher zu denken.


----------



## JPKI (6. Apr 2007)

Wenn ich schreibe denke ich, auch wenn derjenige, der das liest, jenes anders interpretiert  ;-) .


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2007)

qed


----------



## bubu (8. Apr 2007)

Woher soll ich wissen was ich denke bevor ich lese was ich schreibe? ; )


----------



## Jango (8. Apr 2007)

bubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher soll ich wissen was ich denke bevor ich lese was ich schreibe? ; )



Du brauchst wohl was Geschriebenes, um zu denken? Vorher zu denken ist wohl zu schwer? Ich dachte immer, Geschriebenes entsteht im Kopf.  
Das ist das Übel - erst schreiben, dann denken. Scheint eine Mode-Erscheinung zu sein.  :roll: 

Dieser Thread (PHP) wäre übrigens ein Gaumenschmaus für unsren ehem. Hackl. Was hätte der euch über PHP erzählen können... :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (8. Apr 2007)

bubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher soll ich wissen was ich denke bevor ich lese was ich schreibe? ; )



Du bist aber nicht mein alter Abi-Physik-Lehrer? 

Obwohl der eher durch sein resigniertes "Scotty beam mich rauf, es gibt hier kein intelligentes Leben." berühmt wurde...


----------



## bubu (9. Apr 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bubu hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ironiedetektor-an-den-Kopf-schmeiß*

Meine Güte, hier einen auf Klugscheißer machen, aber selber nicht lesen können.



			
				bubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ; )


----------



## Jango (9. Apr 2007)

bubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Ironiedetektor-an-den-Kopf-schmeiß*


Ironiedetektoren sind wirklich schon lange out. Heute benutzt man Tag's dafür: "[ironie]...[/ironie]".  :wink: 




			
				bubu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Güte, hier einen auf *Klugscheißer* machen, aber selber nicht *lesen* können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... was den Klugscheißer angeht, da hätte ich ja dann einigen was voraus - selbst das funktioniert bei manchen nicht in entsprechendem Niveau.   
Und bitte, wenn dann schon Klugscheißerin - soviel Zeit muss sein...  :wink: 
Und das mit dem Lesen - ja, da geb ich dir Recht, beim Lesen von kryptischen Zeichen hab ich immer noch so meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Dante (23. Apr 2007)

treten sich zwei nazis immer abwechselnd in die eier. kommt ein passant dazu und fragt 'tut euch das nicht weh?'. sagen die nazis: 'ne, wir haben doch stahlkappen an!'


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

... bevor man darüber streitet welche sprache jetzt eine skript- bzw programmier sprache ist, sollte man den unterschied zwischen programmier und skriptsprache definieren. 

aber ich mach das nicht...


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Skriptsprachen sind auch Programmiersprachen, von daher wäre das wenig sinnig.


----------

